# What can I do with leftover lunchmeat?



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

We ordered a deli tray for DS's first birthday party this past weekend and we have a TON of lunchmeat left over (ham, turkey, and roast beef..... along with some swiss (and american?) cheese).

Any suggestions as to what we can do with it? Freezing seems iffy. I already sent a bunch home with the inlaws.

TIA!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I freeze fresh stuff all the time. You could cut it all up and have lots of salads.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I was thinking pasta salad - and then freeze some.


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Make and freeze sandwiches. Don't put the lettuce and tomato on till you defrost, though!


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

Was it sitting out for a while or did you just take it from the fridge to make sandwiches and put it right back? If it was sitting out, I'd cook with it and then eat it or freeze the cooked product. Quiches would be good for something you want to freeze and you could use it in quesadillas or pizza for something you want to eat now. If you kept it in the fridge the entire time and only took it out as necessary, I would be ok with freezing it as is and taking out as much as you need at a time. But I think making a few quiches to freeze is the way to go.


----------



## hummingmom (Apr 18, 2008)

I'd cut the extra lunch meat in chunks and freeze it in usable portions -- then add it to scrambled eggs or frittata (along with the extra cheese). Yum yum!


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Freeze it, but when you thaw it use it in cooking instead of eating as is - chop it up and add into omelettes, pasta dishes, etc. Fry it up with mushrooms and onions as a salad topping, add it to scrambled eggs...


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

I'd have a pizza night, eat sandwiches with it and then cut up and freeze the rest.


----------



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks, mamas!

I love the idea of freezing quiches.... DH and I love some breakfast for dinner.

I'm not a cook, so I think I will post my questions about how to do this on another thread.


----------

